# Problème  iPhone désactivé bloqué à 50 minutes.help!!!!



## pinta06 (6 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour , pourriez vous m aider, s’il vous plaît, mon fils a bloqué mon iPhone en tapotant les touches. Il y avait écrit iPhone désactivé essayez dans une minute. 5 minutes plus tard rien n’en s était passé,je l’ai alors redémarré et là 50 minutes se sont affichées. Depuis je patiente mais le compte a rebour n’évolue pas. Que faire? Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Cet article peut  vous aider ?


----------



## pinta06 (6 Janvier 2018)

C’est en dernier recours qu’en je dirais utiliser cela, je ne comprend pas pourquoi le compte a rebour n’évolue pas.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Janvier 2018)

bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé

ce n'est pas à proprement parlé d'un compte a rebours. celui-ci est statique. Dans votre cas, les données qui sont sur le téléphone sont perdues. il faudra passer par une réinitialisation et une sauvegarde iCloud lors de la restauration


----------

